# One Man Theatrical Production of LOTR!



## baragund (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Gang,

If you are in the Washington DC area over the next couple of weeks, you might want to check out this production of LOTR. It squashes the whole trilogy into a 70 minute one man show and it's supposed to be funny as hell!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/12/AR2010071202773.html


----------



## Mike (Jul 24, 2010)

Sounds like an entertaining idea. Woul love to see it, but I'm nowhere near Washington DC. Did you see it? How was it?


----------



## baragund (Aug 4, 2010)

Alas, I did not. Maybe it will come out on DVD


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 4, 2010)

Try this for a couple of clips.


----------

